# Linux ports to be upgraded without notice in UPDATING



## YuryG (Jan 1, 2020)

As in Thread linux-base-migration.73087 I wrote, Linux ports are migrated to the next version, but still without any notice in /usr/ports/UPDATING how to make it smoothly.
What are recommendations?


----------



## scottro (Jan 1, 2020)

You could file a pr about it. UPDATING used to be one of the best features of FreeBSD, now many changes don't seem to get documented.

https://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html


----------



## SirDice (Jan 2, 2020)

There's typically only a mention in UPDATING if there are specific upgrade instructions. If it's just a standard run-of-the-mill update there are no additional instructions required.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jan 2, 2020)

scottro said:


> You could file a pr about it. UPDATING used to be one of the best features of FreeBSD, now many changes don't seem to get documented.


Or gets a "use the same procedure as MMDDYY", where that wasn't sufficient then and isn't now either.

Or does not realize that there are many additional steps needed and point users at a wiki article to avoid bulking up UPDATING.

Or reports a port's major version update when dependent ports aren't working under the new default (some of us don't want to keep multiple versions of something around just because the dependencies are broken. Python, I'm talking about *you*, for example.

I realize that this is a lot to keep track of for different groups of people and adds to the workload. How about adding an "UPDATING: yes/no" wherever we currently have "Relnotes: yes/no" for PR's. At least then changes that were associated with PRs would get a reminder to update UPDATE accordingly, and it would be a searchable field so someone could search for "What PR's closed in the last week need an UPDATING entry", for example


----------



## YuryG (Jan 4, 2020)

SirDice said:


> There's typically only a mention in UPDATING if there are specific upgrade instructions. If it's just a standard run-of-the-mill update there are no additional instructions required.


For me, "no additional steps" is to make `portupgrade name-port`. But it is not the case. More than that, I may not notice at all that linux_base version is stepped up. For example, I used to do `pkg version -v | grep need` and this command would not find the version change, only `pkg version -v | grep orphan` will show that something is old now, or to look into not-so-friendly /usr/ports/MOVED.

But yes, I see that this step-up has much less dependencies and could be done easier than, python's, for example.


----------

